# Bilderreihe Teichmuschel



## jochen (20. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe im letzten Jahr schon die Beobachtung gemacht, daß sich die Bitterlinge nicht für die __ Muscheln interessieren, wenn sie ganz am Teichgrund in einer Tiefe von 1,5m liegen.
Heute ist es mir wieder aufgefallen, das zwar das Bitterlingsmännchen schon sein Balzkleid trägt, aber die Muscheln nicht umtanzt... 

Zuerst kam mir der Gedanke, das die Muscheln nicht mehr am Leben sind, also habe ich sie herausgefischt und nachgeschaut.
Es läßt sich auch gut nachprüfen ohne die Muscheln aus den Teich zu nehmen, in dem man sie sanft mit einen Stil anstößt...nicht so... , wenn sie geöffnet und am leben sind, schließen sie sich... , wenn nicht... 

Da die Muscheln nicht nach faulen Fleisch rochen, sie sich auch sofort zusammenklappten, wurden sie in eine Tiefe von ca. 70cm. gelegt

 

es dauerte keine fünf Minuten und der erste __ Bitterling wurde neugierig...

 

die Muschel machte sich sofort daran, sich wieder einzubuddeln, der _Fuß_ wurde zuerst nur vorsichtig ausgefahren...

 

noch ein wenig... 

 

dann den ganzen Fuß...

 

erste Berührung mit den Sand... das Bitterlingsmännchen hatte schon einen neuen Stammplatz...

 

Fuß fest in den Sand gegraben...

 

und zu guter letzt aufgestellt...

 

jetzt kann der Tanz des Bitterlings beginnen...

schönes Wochenende...


----------



## inge50 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Jochen,

schöne Bilder.
Ich hab auch eine Muschel, aber keine Bitterlinge.

Ist schon interessant zu beobachten, wie die __ Muscheln sich bewegen.

Ich bin nur nicht so gut mit der Kamera.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

hallo ihr!

das ist ja toll   würde mir auch gut gefallen!   was macht denn so eine muschel ohne bitterlinge   auch durch den teich marschieren, nehm ich an  
aber ich hab schon ein bissel schiss vor so einer muschel, hab ich doch schon des öfteren gehört (und hier gelesen), dass es wohl extrem schwer wäre eine intakte muschel kaufen zu können, und dass der ganze teich "kippen" könnte, wenn eine solche mal verendet!  
wo habt ihr denn z.b. eure __ muscheln gekauft, und wie konntet ihr sicher sein, dass sie topfit ist?
mir fällt grad ein, dass wir keinen sand im teich haben, sondern kleinen granitsplit....würde ihr wahrscheinlich nicht gefallen, stimmts?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hi.

Schöne Bilder!

Hab auch vor ein paar Tagen eine Muschel in meinen Teich getan. Als das Bitterlingsmännchen sie entdeckt hatte, hat er sich fast nicht mehr eingekriegt. Die Weibchen sind auch schon ziemlich dick. Da wirds wohl bald rund gehen.


----------



## jochen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo,

@ Inge,

glaube mir, 90% meiner Bilder landen im Nirvana...

@ katja,



> wo habt ihr denn z.b. eure __ muscheln gekauft, und wie konntet ihr sicher sein, dass sie topfit ist?



gekauft habe ich sie beim Aquaristikhandel meines Vertrauens, ganz normales aber ich denke gutes Geschäft mit wirklich fachkundigen Verkäufer.

zuerst mussten die Muscheln einen 100m-Lauf machen, danach zehn Liegestütze und zum Schluß 25 Kniebeugen...Blutdruck lag danach bei 100/140 dann habe ich sie gekauft...  

ne mal im Ernst, ich bin da auch leichtsinnig gewesen, ich habe mal gelesen das die Muscheln im Handel nicht mit irgentwelchen Fischen im Verkaufsbecken sein sollten, so war es da auch, ob das allerdings mit der Einzelhaft stimmt weiß ich nicht.

Ich mache alle paar Tage den oben beschriebenen _Berührungstest_, man sollte schon aufpassen ob die Tiere noch am leben sind.



> dass wir keinen sand im teich haben, sondern kleinen granitsplit



mhmmm in der Literatur steht immer das es Sand sein sollte, einige User hier im Forum halten sie auch in Kiesel, Split denke ich mal ist zu scharfkantig...bin aber kein Experte.


----------



## inge50 (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo,

@ Katja, meine Muschel ist jetzt im dritten Jahr im Teich. Gekauft hab ich sie im Baumarkt H...bach.
Man sagte mir damals __ Muscheln reinigen das Teichwasser, und so unwissend wie ich damals war, hab ich eine große ca. 13 cm und einige kleinere Muscheln gekauft. Die kleinen haben den ersten Winter nicht überlebt.
Im Frühjahr waren die Schalen offen und leer.

Nur die große ist geblieben. Hab übrigens nur eine kleine Pfütze ohne Filter.
War auch Anfangs nur Kies in verschiedenen Körnungen drin.
Wollt der Muschel dann im letzen Jahr was gutes tun und hab Sand hinein gegeben. Aber den mochte sie gar nicht, ist abgehauen und hat sich einen Platz im Kies gesucht.
Man glaubt gar nicht, was die Muschel für eine Kraft entwickelt, sie schiebt sich selbst unter größere Steine.

Letzten Sonntag hab ich sie etwas höher gelegt, um meiner Tochter zu zeigen wie sie sich fort bewegt. 
Sie hat sich jetzt wieder ein Plätzchen gesucht zwischen den Steinen und schlürft das Wasser durch. Solange sie dort Nahrung findet wird sie wohl auch da bleiben.

Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück mit ihr, wer weiß.

Ich überleg auch schon, ob ich mir noch ne zweite holen soll.

Mit Granitsplitt kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## moninga (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*



			
				moninga schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst du eine zweite Muschel kaufen? das sind doch eigentlich Zwitter, die sich von selbst vermehren. Ich habe allerdings selbst nur eine, und warte nun das Frühjahr ab, weil sie bis dahin angeblich kleine Muschellarven ablegen.!?:?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Eva


----------



## Teichguide (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Eva,
mit der wundersamen Muschelvermehrung wird es leider ohne Bitterlinge nichts !: 

Beide sind zur Fortpflanzung aufeinander angewiesen.

( Symbiose )

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo zusammen,

Die Larven der Teichmuschel sind auf Fische angewiesen, um sich weiter zu entwickeln. Soweit mir bekannt, ist es allerdings egal, ob es nun Bitterlinge oder Goldfische sind...


> Fortpflanzung und Entwicklung
> 
> Die Große Teichmuschel sind Zwitter. Sie produzieren bis zu 300.000 Eier welche in den Kiemen befruchtet werden. Die Brutpflege findet dann in den Spalträumen zwischen den Kiemen statt. Bei der Großen Teichmuschel (wie auch bei allen anderen Arten der Teichmuscheln) überwintern die Larven im Gegensatz zu den Flussmuscheln in den Kiemen und werden erst im zeitigen Frühjahr ausgestoßen. Die Larven besitzen bereits eine kleine zweiklappige Schale und leben parasitisch in Fischen. Diese Larvalentwicklung als Parasitenform wird als Glochidium bezeichnet. Glochidien kommen nur bei den Flussmuscheln und Flussperlmuscheln vor und stellen somit eine besondere Entwicklungsart innerhalb der __ Muscheln dar. Bei den marinen Muscheln hingegen kommen stets Veliger-Larven vor.
> 
> Die Larven leben nachdem sie von der Muschel ausgestoßen wurden parasitisch in Haut und Kiemen von Süßwasserfischen. An diesen halten sie sich mittels eines 15 mm langen Haltfadens und einem kräftigen Haken fest. Beim Ausstoßen aus dem Kiemenraum bilden sie schleimige Klumpen welche leicht an vorbeischwimmenden Fischen haften bleiben. Sobald dies geschehen ist trennen sich die Larven voneinander und beginnen den Wirt zu besiedeln. Während dieses parasitischen Stadiums ernähren sich die Glochidien von dem Gewebe des Wirtes ohne großen Schaden anzurichten. Nach der Metamorphose werden die ehemaligen Larven die sich nun zu kleinen Muschelformen entwickelt haben vom Wirt abgestoßen oder lösen sich selber. Zu den Wirten zählen unter anderem Karpfen.


Quelle


----------



## inge50 (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo,

meine Muschel macht keine Anstalten sich zu vermehren , hab sie jetzt 3 Jahre im Teich.

Vielleicht geht es doch nur mit Bitterlingen, ich hab nur Schubunkin.

Hab mir im Mai noch eine zweite Muschel in den Teich gesetzt, weil ich dachte, eine ist ja so alleine. Aber ist ja Quatsch, eine Muschel braucht keine Gesellschaft.

Nachwuchs brauch ich auch keinen mehr. Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen 

Mal sehen, wielange er stabil bleibt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## bitterling (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Jochen 
und Hallo an alle anderen, die sich mit Teichmuscheln beschäftigen!

Sehr schöne Fotos von den Teichmuscheln!

Wir haben dieses Jahr im April einen Teich angelegt, ca. 22m². In den letzten Monaten haben wir drei mal Teichmuscheln gekauft. Beim ersten Mal waren es 6 Stück. Nach ca. 4 Wochen waren sie leer und zwei davon haben wir morgens außerhalb des Teiches entdeckt. Großes Rätselraten: wer hat sie gefressen? Ratten? Iltis? Waschbär? 
Also neue Teichmuscheln gekauft. Einige haben sich eingegraben, sind gewandert, oder...........Nach einigen Tagen haben sich auch welche ganz weit geöffnet, ca. 90 Grad. Sind sie dann noch am Leben oder schon tot? Ich konnte jetzt mehrfach lesen, dass sich die __ Muscheln wohl nur ein bisschen öffnen. Warum öffnen sich unsere Muscheln ganz? Und wenn sie also ganz weit geöffnet sind, waren sofort ganz viele kleine __ Schnecken in der Muschel. Schnecken sollen angeblich nur 'Aas'/Totes fressen. Oder kann es evtl. sein, dass unsere Muscheln von den Schnecken aufgefressen werden?

Wer kennt sich hier aus?

Viele Grüße an alle Teichliebhaber

__ bitterling


----------



## chromis (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hi,



> Nach einigen Tagen haben sich auch welche ganz weit geöffnet, ca. 90 Grad. Sind sie dann noch am Leben oder schon tot?


definitiv tot, mausetot!

Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Dein Teich zu neu ist für die __ Muscheln, evtl. waren sie auch lange beim Händler und schon halbverhungert. Diese Muscheln sind Filtrierer und finden im Aquarium beim Händler oder in einem frischen Teich nicht genügend Nahrung. 
Evtl. können auch größere Fische permanent an den Muscheln herumzupfen und diese schädigen, auch Medikamente werden von Wirbellosen oft schlecht vertragen. Um Genaueres sagen zu können, fehlen aber Infos zu Deinem Teich und seinen Bewohnern.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jochen (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo __ Bitterling,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

Rainer hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben,
in deinen Profil ist zu lesen das du keine Technik am Teich hast, eigentlich ist das eher nützlich für die __ Muscheln.

Ich denke mal das du die Tiere schon krank gekauft hast.
In den Aquarien der Händler sollte man Muscheln mit planktonischer Nahrung versorgen, ich denke mal die wenigsten Händler werden das machen.


----------



## koimen (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hallo __ Bitterling

Willkommen im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum

Zu den bereits gegebenen Antworten möchte ich Dir auf die Muschelanzahl noch was ergänzen;

Ich hatte in meinem Koiteich nach dem "Einfahren des Teiches" 4 Teichmuscheln dazu gekauft.  Meiner Meinung nach, hast Du auf 6000L Volumen vermutlich zuviele __ Muscheln darin gehabt, das diese wie schon angesprochen nach 4Wochen evt. verhungert sein können..... Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es in diesem Forum war, da hatte  mir ein Mitglied damals mal eine Teichrechnung mit Teichmuscheln gemacht. Vielleicht findest Du darüber noch genaueres? Bei mir sind 27000L Volumen auf 4 Teichmuscheln (1Riesige und 3Mittelgrosse) mit Schwerkraftfilterung. (Ohne Filterung würde die Berechnung vermutlich etwas anders aussehen).   Diese hängen in einem Korb mit gewaschenem Quarzsand im Vorfilter.....Meine Minifilteranlage sozusagen und denen gehst bis jetzt prächtig. Sehe wie sie sich bewegen und im Sand mal mehr und weniger verkriechen....


----------



## bitterling (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Bilderreihe  Teichmuschel*

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Wir werden es jetzt auf jeden Fall erst mal mit weniger Teichmuscheln versuchen. Eine ist noch da. Mal sehen wie es ihr im Frühjahr geht........

Wir haben keine Teichtechnik, weil wir nur 6 Bitterlinge und (evtl.) Teichmuscheln haben. Größere Fische haben den __ Muscheln also nicht geschadet. Dann liegt es wohl wirklich an Verhungern oder Krankheit.

Liebe Grüße
__ bitterling


----------

